# pimples?



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I just looked at my JD and there are white pimple-like things on him. Maybe three that are the size of a pinhead. They were not there this morning. What is this?


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

Inside the left part of his mouth looks swollen, too.


----------



## Gav (Aug 22, 2009)

white spots could be ich, but there are usually more than just 3 spots, i'll look into the enflamed mouth and get back to you.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the spots?


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

They're too small. Hes active and eating. He actually just ate two feeders and is still stalking the last.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

he is getting more 'pimples'. I moved the snail, and turned the temp up to 82f. Hes still behaving normally, hes really nocturnal, though.


----------



## Gav (Aug 22, 2009)

A picture would still help, if he is eating that is a good sign but it is a matter of time before whatever problems he has gets too much for him to handle. I had a tiger barb that had, from what i could see a broken jaw, his mouth was open constantly and was very red and swollen, plus it was sitting to one side, he would still feed and gulp down any food he could get. Then he stopped eating and then started sitting in the botom corner of the tank, was prob less than a day after that and he was dead, lying right where he was swimming.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll see if I can get a photo tomorrow. Will the raised temp help if it was ich? The swelling has gone away.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Do the spot look like a grain of salt?
Here is a thread on ick, with a picture of what ick looks like. http://www.fishforum.com/tropical-fish-diseases/information-about-ich-also-known-white-1255/


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

It's not all over. Only on the back half, to third of the fish and there are now four spots on one side, three on the other. They look kind-of fuzzy on the tips, and do look like a large grain of salt that could be brushed away.


----------



## SueK (Aug 7, 2009)

Ich will multiply faster in warmer temps.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I followed instructions in the link and set it to 84f.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

Update: the smaller ones have gone away since I raised the temperature and the first and second ones to apper(the worst) are still there. Now, I originally kept the temperature in his tank at 82f, but I was told it was too high and lowered it after two weeks. Could this be the cause?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Ick does not look fuzzy. I am wondering if it is truly ick.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

It's going away now that the temperature has been raised. He has been digging behind his lava rock as well and he colored up when he discovered the feeders were food. His stripes have dissapeared again, though. I'm puzzled. The two bad ones are still there.


----------

